# Sparrow Popultion Dropping in Vast Numbers!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, there's a few missing in Clear Lake. In all my birding years I never actually seen this before.


----------



## Hook-M-Up (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow !!! Great capture. I never new they were aggressive like that.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great catch as always, Sandy. Thanks for sharing!

Darlene


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great capture! They are really dinosaurs at heart after all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

amazing, never seen that before.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

Wow Sandy, those are great captures of nature in action! In the next to last picture, does the heron have 2 birds? It sure looks like it to me.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> Well, there's a few missing in Clear Lake. In all my birding years I never actually seen this before.





Topcat said:


> Wow Sandy, those are great captures of nature in action! In the next to last picture, does the heron have 2 birds? It sure looks like it to me.


No that was the mama swooping down to save her baby.
Here's the father trying to save it.

Oops..Sorry for the typo on the title, guys!

"POPULATION"


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Was the heron just being aggressive or did it eat the sparrow?

RF


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a first for me. Never have seen that. Great pics as always Sandy!
RT


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

They eat 'em. I've seen the Blue's and the Whites do it. Never seen it with sparrows.....but I've seen 'em take Morning Doves around a watering hole......doves love that clean ground to light on and drink in late summer....and the Heron will sure take one.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great shots Sandy. Again you find yourself in just the right spot. These birds truly are dinosaurs and it shows in these images.
Take a look at this heron. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-rabbit-ears-drowns-swallows-thing-whole.html


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

River Fisher said:


> Was the heron just being aggressive or did it eat the sparrow?
> 
> RF


Oh, he ate it alright and after he was done he went back for more. 
Like the link James (GatorNutz) sent he put it in the water to drown it.
Then a few more times of dipping it into the water to make sure it was 
good and lubed he swallowed it whole also.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

WOW....

Simply amazing... Great photo op, and you got great pics too!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool capture. Herons/cranes will eat anything they can catch and swallow. Fewer sparrows won't hurt my feelings. Now if they could just learn to catch starliings!


----------

